# STRASBOURG | Port du Rhin | U/C



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

ALP said:


> 23/12/2021:
> View attachment 2541335
> 
> View attachment 2541342
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

An actual tower has grown there, about 20 stories high if I count correctly.


-jojo- said:


> En passant par le Port du Rhin :
> 
> La Secteur COOP
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Cyrilg67 said:


> Avancement du batiment Starlette au 03/01/22, la pose des fenêtres et du parement brique est en cours :
> View attachment 2590410
> 
> View attachment 2590404


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

JeanSzapolyai said:


> Voilà le quartier aujourd'hui :
> 
> View attachment 2674977
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alsa67 said:


> En premier temps, la vue depuis le pont d'Anvers : la nouvelle tour du quartier coop, beau signal
> View attachment 2677026
> 
> 
> ...





Alsa67 said:


> Suite pour les premiers batiments du quartier Starlette
> 
> vue vers le quartier Citadelle :
> Parking silo + logement
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

ANNASAND said:


> Photos du jour ... ! La façade se pare de ses briques, moi j'adore.
> View attachment 2774430
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Fantastic photos.


ALP said:


> 19/02/2022:
> Quai Starlette
> View attachment 2809823
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

So many new pictures!


JeanSzapolyai said:


> J'ai profité du soleil pour passer dans le quartier aujourd'hui. J'ai été d'ailleurs étonné de voir beaucoup de bâtiments les portes grandes ouvertes :
> 
> View attachment 3175873
> 
> ...





Cr4zyDuck said:


> Je rajoute ma pierre à l'édifice avec quelques photos prises le 06/05.
> View attachment 3176986
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos pour compléter :
> Vue quartier citadelle :
> View attachment 3363254
> 
> ...





Alsa67 said:


> Suite et fin
> 
> View attachment 3363278
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

mézigue said:


> Source


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

pvrple haze said:


> Petit tour dans le quartier,
> La tour starlette enfin "finie":
> View attachment 3576088
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Towers, towers, towers


Cr4zyDuck said:


> Quelques photos prises hier le 21/09


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

JeanSzapolyai said:


> 13/11/2022
> View attachment 4143654
> 
> View attachment 4143655
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alaman67 said:


> La station Starcoop est en train d'être équipée.
> View attachment 4192877
> View attachment 4192883
> View attachment 4192886


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Turgeman said:


> Strasbourg. L’ancien site Starlette renaît sous une nouvelle étoile





JeanSzapolyai said:


> Ça commence à bouger à proximité du pont côté Starlette
> 
> View attachment 4331372
> 
> View attachment 4331371


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alsa67 said:


> Photos sur les quartiers Starlette et Citadelle :
> 
> - Quai Starlette : 352 logements, 11 000m² de bureaux, 600m² de commerces :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Many photos in that post


Cr4zyDuck said:


> Petit tour de cette après midi, j'ai profité du soleil pour y revenir ça faisait un moment.
> 
> Edit : La première photo est le dernier lot en cours au quartier Danube. Ça n'avance plus trop en ce moment, espérons qu'il y ai pas à nouveau des malfaçons dans le béton lol
> 
> Edit 2 : Je suis extrêmement déçu de l'habillage de la tour quai starlette. Comme je l'avais anticipé, elle ne sera pas blanc comme sur les rendus (qui pour moi était un bon choix justement pour trancher avec les autres lots) mais à nouveau en brique... Ça va faire beaucoup de bâtiments en type brique une fois le quartier bouclé (trop pour moi) :/


----------

